# just starting off



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

12ft graphite thats pretty beat up. so far what i have learned dont try to re-do a rod, start off fresh. the only reason i am doing this is to experiment and work on my wrapping ablities. so i have a 12 ft graph conventional that i would like to put all new guides on and it is rated at 3-8oz and 20-40 test. so my question is how do you determine how far apart do set your guides and what sizes. thanks guys.


----------



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

never mind found a website on another post thanks anyways.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Just Starting off*

Good luck and let us know how those wrapping skills work out.

Iceman


----------

